# TCD yesterday



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hooked up with Trodery for his maiden voyage, not much biting but had a ride of my life with this YFT, anyone say tuna steaks?:wink:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

OK, but how did Terry do? Inquiring minds want to know H/U


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No fish, but said somthing about Baytown last I saw him.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SWEET!!!!



There ain't nothing like a Texas sleigh ride.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

So he didnt turtle.. Sweeeeeeeeet

Saw a school of jacks swim by me as i was wading yesterday.. Aint they fun lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> Aint they fun lol


For the first 30 min it was, then it became work on 12lb test...lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mark caught that YFT on either a baby speck or a croaker...can't remember which one it was   

I did alright, only almost fell out one time....Mark was hooked up and I paddled over to get his camera from him, I reached over pretty far to grab it from him and the turtle reared it's head but I got it under control 

LOL....I was seeing how fast I could paddle, I had waves breakin over the bow 

Thanks for hanging out with me yeaterday Mark! I appreciate you lookin after me!


----------



## TexasTiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Let me know how those tuna steaks come out.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought you only could catch YFT offshore! So you can catch them in the bay to? If so what type of areas do you target?


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

YFT???.....i think thats a jack fish


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats a big ol'Fat Texas Jack Crevalle!! If we start catching YFT in the bays, you will see alot of offshore boats going up for sale (not that your not already because of gas prices)!!!! LOL


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Ahhh, the dreaded jetty tuna rears it's head again...........


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jasonglenn said:


> YFT???.....i think thats a jack fish


LOL....No, it can't be a Jack Crevelle...I heard that they would not hit a Croaker so I'm sure it's a YFT 

We grilled up a couple of those Tuna steaks yesterday...Man, they sure was good....even had a little Sushi 

It's really a joke! Jack caught on a tout


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I Think That's A Jack Too!

Well, Now We Know Jack's Taste Good Enough To Eat. 

1st I've Heard Though!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Any one out there eat one?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Nice Catch!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

LOL The Jettie tuna!
That was pretty good a few months back.
Guy sai he caught a tuna at the jetties and ate it. Then posted up a pic of it a few days later only to find that it was a jack.. ROFL!
--Hop


----------



## tgaines (Dec 31, 2007)

*jack for sure*

double checked online just to make sure. It's a jack!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

tgaines said:


> double checked online just to make sure. It's a jack!


WHAT?  You must be kidding!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Notice the wink, in my first post. Check my screen name also.......lol


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Some do not know about the long standing inside joke about the Texas Jetty Tuna. Pretty Funny. LMAO.


----------



## instfitter (May 21, 2004)

*Nice catch!!!!
*


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Tastes like chicken.


Yep, 20 year old chicken


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That's what I call a nice Jetty Tuna! lol


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad to see that you got the Drifter out, Trodery! Good job. ~ Mrs. B


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I'm glad to see that you got the Drifter out, Trodery! Good job. ~ Mrs. B


Thanks Mrs. B! It was pretty fun 

Can we intrest you and Mr. B in some fine Tuna Steaks? :wink:


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

If you do not know your acronyms, YFT stands for "Yankee Fin Tuna"! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

no question, it's a jackfish. Duh !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Dan Palmer said:


> no question, it's a jackfish. Duh !


REALLY? :spineyes:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Man that's a great looking Tuna!!!









Seriously, and yes I read it, but you caught it yesturday!?!?

Guess I'll have to take some shad or mullet with me for the Handicapped Drum Tourney!! Drum fishin' was slow yesturday and I don't want my special person disappointed!! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Caught on artificial, Texas Red Shad


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

trodery said:


> Thanks Mrs. B! It was pretty fun
> 
> Can we intrest you and Mr. B in some fine Tuna Steaks? :wink:


Well, not now that it's been explained, heh heh. I haven't been fishing all that long yet, only since 2004, so I wasn't in on the joke about Jetty Tuna. I'll do my best to remember that one!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Every time I or anyone I've been fishing with has caught one of them YFT has been while Trout fishing, and the first thing said just about every time has been, "uh-oh"


----------

